# Welchen Beruf habt ihr?

## Decker

Noch ne Umfrage gefällig? Bitte sehr.

Mich interessiert einfach nur, was ihr von Beruf seid, oder sonst macht. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das Forum ist voll von Admins, Codern und Studenten, und wollte nun wissen, wie hoch dieser Anteil ist.

Ich fang an: Angestellter Programmierer (Java, VB)Last edited by Decker on Fri Feb 27, 2004 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tacki

Admin and proud of it   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

Student (Technische Chemie) und fange "morgen" mit der Diplomarbeit an.

----------

## toskala

netzwerk/sysadmin

und ich schließe mich tacki an   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boris64

ex-mediengestalter-lehrling, der auf grund von schwerer krankheit zu viel zu 

hause abhängt und seine "freie" (unfreiwillige freizeit passt eigentlich besser) 

zeit mit linux und anderen betriebssystemen um die ohren schlägt.

----------

## Lenz

Schüler ... ist doch klar  :Smile: .

Hier im Forum ist mein Beruf aber leider noch n00b, obwohl ich schon ein 3/4 Jahr dabei bin  :Wink:  und ein Jahr bei Gentoo. Naja in letzter Zeit schau ich ja öfter vorbei, dann werd ich ja vielleicht mal befördert *g*.

-- Lenz

----------

## DerMojo

Student der heiligen Informatik!

Man lernt nie. Aus.  :Wink: 

----------

## belial666

hey der 1. (und einzige?) arbeitslose, der seine zeit "sinnvoll" nutzt *ggg*

"haste mal ´n job?" *fg*

belial

ok hätte auch programmierer/webdesigner wählen können...aber wir wollen ja ehrlich bleiben ....

----------

## dreas

Webdesigner, getarnt als Fachinformatiker (Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung) Azubi.  :Wink: 

----------

## eeknay

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Student der heiligen Informatik!
> 
> 

 

angenehm, ich auch!

----------

## SnorreDev

Oh - weiter mit den lustigen OT Polls und Fragen  :Wink: 

Nagut dann pack ich mal aus:

Gelernter Elektriker & Fackinformatiker / AE

Ausgeuebte Taetigkeit: Programmierender Freelancer  :Very Happy: 

Professionell genutzte Sprachen: C++, Assembler, J2ME

----------

## primat

Student (Mathematik, NF Informatik)!

----------

## Fibbs

Na gut, dann tu ich auch mal wieder was, um meine Postingzahl hochzutreiben:

Bin gelernter Kommunikationselektroniker FR Telekommunikation, in dem Job arbeite ich auch (noch). Mache Montagevorbereitung, sprich Konfiguration beim Kunden abfragen, Aufwand schätzen, Konfigurieren und Programmieren unserer Systeme, technischen Support unserer Techniker und ab und zu ein bisschen Projektleitung.

Arbeitslos bin ich wahrscheinlich auch bald  :Wink: 

----------

## DerMojo

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> angenehm, ich auch!

 

Location: Germany/Aachen

Hey, noch einer von der RWTH?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gekko

Najut, ich mach was anderes:

Ich adaptiere TV-Spots, d.h. z.B. falsches Packerl aus der Hand raus, neues Packerl rein.

Benutzen tu ich meistens Softimage XSI und freu mich wie ein Ei wenn wieder mal ein Job daherkommt wo das Packerl das vorher drinn war grösser ist als das was nacher reinsoll   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ist aber ganz interessant, vor allem wenn man weis dass die Bilder die so über den Äther flimmern allesamt von vorn bis hinten gefaket sind *hrhr*

----------

## sirro

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hey, noch einer von der RWTH?  

 

Ich studiere Technomathematik (ausbildungsbegleitend) an der FH Aachen und bin Auszubildender "Mathematisch Technischer Assistent"...

----------

## juliux

Noch Schüler. Aber nur bis zum 31.07.

juliux

----------

## Mac Fly

Landschaftsgärtner  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

student (ba, angewandte informatik)

programmierer und webdesigner eigentlich auch... naja

----------

## eeknay

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

>  *eeknay wrote:*   angenehm, ich auch! 
> 
> Location: Germany/Aachen
> 
> Hey, noch einer von der RWTH?  

 

richtig  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

dieser thread unterstützt mich mehr und mehr in meiner vorgefassten meinung bezüglich studenten. angenehme ausnahmen selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen.

----------

## Frink

ein schüler, der seine postzahl nur durch umfragen und ähnliches OT-Zeug steigert.

----------

## detlef

N'abend,

Also vor 13 Jahren hab ich mal "Büroinformationselektroniker" gelernt. Im Lehrjahr davor hieß das noch "Büromaschinenmechaniker". In meinem 1. Lehrjahr hatte ich noch jeden Tag mechanische u. elektomechanische Schreibmaschinen auf meinem Tisch. Typen löten **würg** war da an der Tagesordnung. Ein normales Thermofaxgerät hat zu der Zeit > 1500 DM gekostet und Ein Olivetti-PC (wir waren Olifetti-Händler) I286, 20MB, 2MB RAM hat mich in den Ruin getrieben...

Heute arbeite ich immer noch in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb. Das Unternehmen ist in den letzten 13 jahren stark gewachsen. Es gibt neben dem Hauptsitz noch zwei weitere Filialen. 

Hauptsächlich bin ich im technischen Aussendienst tätig und betreue i.d.R. Steuerkanzleien und Rechtsanwälte.

Ich installiere in letzter Zeit immer öfter Server/Router auf Linuxbasis. Evtl. kann ich demnächst ein kleines Schreibbüro komplett auf Linux umstellen *freu*

Wahnsinn, wie die Zeit vergeht...

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## UTgamer

4 Jahre Systemadministrator Novell und Microsoft gewesen. Bin nachdem ich das Teletubbisystem  kennengelertn habe freiwillig ausgestiegen. Jetzt Konferenztechnik (mehr HW).

----------

## spree

Student: Computer & Mediensicherheit in Hagenberg,Österreich

----------

## furanku

Doktorand (Physik, Festkörpertheorie)

----------

## ralph

Bummelstudent (Geschichte)

----------

## lolli78

studieren tu ich medientechnologie in ilmenau, aber zur zeit bin ich arbeitsloser praktikumssuchender in stockholm... aber "morgen" werde ich mich mal richtig drum kümmern...

lorenz.

----------

## ruth

doktorand (humanmedizin)

häää???

----------

## R!tman

Mann, ich haette nicht gedacht, dass hier ja fast nur Studenten rumhaengen. 

Ich selber studiere Physik!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

Medizinprodukteberater (zahnärztliche Implantologie)

----------

## LenDa

Bin Fachinformatiker, Schwerpunkte: Administration und Support, Datenbanken und Web mit Perl.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Student der heiligen Informatik!
> 
> Man lernt nie. Aus. 

 

Amen Bruder !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## martoss

... ich für meinen Teil mit Schwerpunkt Biophysik

----------

## Inte

 *detlef wrote:*   

> Also vor 13 Jahren hab ich mal "Büroinformationselektroniker" gelernt. Im Lehrjahr davor hieß das noch "Büromaschinenmechaniker".

 

 :Cool:  Hab ich auch gelernt. Seit Neustem schimpft sich unser Beruf sogar Informationselektroniker Fachrichtung Büro- und Systemtechnik.

Was ich sonst noch so mache? Ich glaub auf meiner HP (siehe unten) ist mein Lebenslauf.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## iBormuth

Auch ein Teil der studierenden Mehrheit. Medizin (eigentliches Studium seit Sommer fertig) hänge jetzt ein wenig (vor'm Rechner oder im Labor) rum, um nach Ostern ins PJ zu gehen.Last edited by iBormuth on Sat Feb 28, 2004 11:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wulfkuhn

Puh, das ist ja grausig, soviele Studenten.

Ich bin Künstler und manchmal krieg ich sogar Geld dafür.

----------

## DerMojo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> dieser thread unterstützt mich mehr und mehr in meiner vorgefassten meinung bezüglich studenten.

 

Und die wäre?

----------

## himpierre

Me netzwerk/sysadmin

Thomas

----------

## reyneke

Student (Verwaltungsfachwirt).

Momentan versuch ich Unterlagen zum Theme ECDL Linux aufzutreiben, nachdem dieser "Führerschein" obligatorisch für den Abschluß des Studiengangs wurde und ich kein Bock hab, den unter Windows zu machen. Also, wenn jmd. was dazu weiß, bitte PM oder anjabbern.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## woodstock21

Kulturingenieur -> GIS, plus bisschen Programmieren, v.a. Python, Java

----------

## rmorszeck

Ich bin selbstständig und war am Anfang im Im-Export Geschäft tätig. Da aber der Markt jetzt übersättigt ist, arbeite ich wieder auf meinem alten Beruf als Freiermitarbeiter im elektrotechnischen Bereich Anlagenplanung bzw Erstellen/Ausführen und Testen. 

Sonst bilde ich mich privat im Informatik- und Linux-Bereich um da ich doch mehr will. Spezialisieren will ich mich im dem Emedded-Bereich für Industrieanlagen. Da ist Linux noch sehr im Aufwind, bzw da gibts noch viel zu tun  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *primat wrote:*   

> Student (Mathematik, NF Informatik)!

 

Dito.

----------

## warlord

Hauptberuflich: Student (Tech. Informatik / Ang. Informatik)

Nebenberuflich 1: Systemadministrator (bei ner Reederei)

Nebenberuflich 2: Stud. Hilfskraft im Multimedia-Komp. Zentrum der FH

----------

## alex4654

Student der Physik und Mathematik mir Nebenfach Informatik (funktionaler Programmierunsinn)

----------

## AceTheFace

Student der Medieninformatik.

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## MaydayUser

Ich war auch mal Student der Wirtschaftsinformatik. Hab das Studium abgebrochen und eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker angefangen.

Bin also jetzt Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration 

 :Wink: 

----------

## MALON3

[x] was anderes

Und zwar bin ich Zivi  :Smile: 

Wenn man das überhaupt als Beruf einordnen kann  :Wink: 

Naja bin damit eigentlich zufrieden 500 im monat sind für mich schon ne Menge, da ich 1. noch zu Hause wohne und 2. von der Schule komme und ich soviel Geld garnicht gewöhnt bin  :Wink: 

Anschließend werd ich irgendwas studieren auch darum kommt mir das lowe Jahr recht gelegen, da ich noch sehr unschlüssig bin  :Wink: 

gruß malon3

----------

## MrTom

Die Frage war doch eigentlich, welchen Beruf habt ihr?

Seit wann zählt Student als Beruf?  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

noch bin ich Student... Ab Oktober diesen Jahres dann hoffentlich Sysadmin im Linux/Unix Umfeld

----------

## err0r

hi.

bin schüler ner it schule-> mach da fachabi + ausbildung als informationstechnischerassistent = www.bk-alsdorf.de), dannach werd ich an der RWTH in aachen studieren  :Smile:  natürlich informatik  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kKDu

Student der Physik

----------

## toskala

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   dieser thread unterstützt mich mehr und mehr in meiner vorgefassten meinung bezüglich studenten. 
> 
> Und die wäre?

 

naja, wenn ich diese umfrage mal ganz naiv als repräsentativ ansehe und auf die userschaft im deutschen forum projeziere stelle ich fest, dass ein erheblicher teil der doofen fragen (es gibt einen thread drüber obs solche überhaupt gibt) von studenten kommen müssen.

was mit meiner langjährigen berufserfahrung irgendwie ziemlich konform geht, das furchtbar viele studis eben schlipsträger werden die nich so wirklich plan von der welt haben für die sie studieren.

respektive sie studieren und werden eben in der wirtschaft in der programmierung/entwicklung verheizt was dann zur folge hat, dass furchtbar oft quatsch erzeugt wird.

ich will ja niemanden von den studis anpissen, es ist halt nur so auffällig.

das natürlich das was ich grade schrieb völlig vereinfacht ist, muss ich eigentlich nicht erwähnen.

----------

## Gekko

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> was mit meiner langjährigen berufserfahrung irgendwie ziemlich konform geht, das furchtbar viele studis eben schlipsträger werden die nich so wirklich plan von der welt haben für die sie studieren.
> ...

 

Ein Freund von mir ist Magister, hat auch Informatik auf irgendeiner FH gehabt behauptet steif und fest das das beste System zum knacken einer Windoze DOS und nur DOS wäre.

Insoferne schliesse ich mich toskalas Meinung hiermit voll und ganz - naja fast ganz, schliesslich gibt es ja auch glänzende Ausnahmen - an.

LG, Gekko

PS.: Hab eh selbst kaum einen blassen Schimmer vom Eindringen in fremde Rechnersysteme, aber das man dafür NICHT DOS nimmt wusste ich schon seit ich meinen ersten Rechner daheim stehen hatte.....

----------

## andreask

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

>  *eeknay wrote:*   angenehm, ich auch! 
> 
> Location: Germany/Aachen
> 
> Hey, noch einer von der RWTH?  

 

Jepp  :Smile: 

Aber nicht Informatik (bin zwar auch da noch  eingeschrieben, aber nix gemacht  :Smile: ), BWL, da konzentriere ich mich im Hauptstudium halt soweit das geht auf Informatik. Ist entspannter  :Smile: 

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

<IRONIE>

- Informatikstudenten sind entweder fett und stinken nach 6 Wochen alten Körperausdünstungen oder sind dünn und schlaksig. Abgesehen davon sind sie alle sozial inkompetent.

- Linux wird nie einen Einsatz auf dem Desktop finden, geschweige davon jemals ein Windowsersatz zu sein.

- Krawattenträger sind unsympathische Menschen. Grundsätzlich haben sie einem Pakt mit dem Teufel abgeschlossen der Erfolg gegen Seele austauscht. Nebenbei und unter uns: Krawattenträger wohlen dich manipulieren und unterwerfen. Traue ihnen nicht.

- Naturwissenschaften ist was für Männer. Frauen sind Sprachtalente.

- Google und Quicksearch sind was für Leute die lame sind. Lame sein ist uncool, also such den Fame. Alles mit Z schreiben und abkürzen, Zahlen statt Buchstaben kommt auch gut an. Man ist dann erwachsen.

- Hacker sind Menschen die in Systeme eindringen und Viren und Würmer programmieren. Sie wollen die Welt ihre persönliche Rachegefühlen unterwerfen.

- Zivis sind Drückeberger die den Dienst für das 'Vaterland' verweigern.

</IRONIE>

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet dass so schnell pauschalisiert wird. Ich muss mich schon sehr stark wundern ...

----------

## toskala

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet dass so schnell pauschalisiert wird. Ich muss mich schon sehr stark wundern ...

 

solltest du das gerade auf mich beziehen, respektive mein posting, möchte ich dich bitten es nochmal zu lesen. ich bestand explizit darauf dass die annahme stark vereinfacht und völlig naiv ist.

aber genau das meinte ich mit doofen posts  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Ich statuiere hier mal ganz vereinfacht, dass Toskalas Aussagen manchmal Threads stark vom Thema wegbringen. Also postet besser was ihr beruflich macht, sonst muss ich den halben Thread abspalten und selbiges als meinen neuen Beruf posten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

naja um ehrlich zu sein kann ich die raktion schon ein stück weit verstehen. ich meine, dass es leute gibt, auf die diese vorurteile zutreffen, steht ausser frage. dass es welche gibt, auf die sie überhauptnicht zutreffen, natürlich genauso.

vondaher hätte das posting denke ich wirklich nicht sein müssen, da es _klar_ war, dass es auf eine soche diskussion hinaus läuft.

ich denke ihr habt beide ein bisschen übertrieben.

grüsse, Silas

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Informatikstudent an der JKU in Linz, Österreich.

 *spree wrote:*   

> Student: Computer & Mediensicherheit in Hagenberg,Österreich

 

Gruß nach Hagenberg!

----------

## elVito

Student 

Ich hab davor Zivi (Sanitäter) in München (wo ich herkomme) gemacht und noch ein Jahr in einer Computerfirma mit Schwerpunkt Sicherheit drangehängt. Seit drei Jahren studiere ich Medizin in Hamburg (da regnets leider sehr viel)

gruß

----------

## logon

Student, Rechtswissenschaften (Jura) in Bonn. 2. Semester

Mein Umfeld fragt mich immer sehr entgeistert: "Was Jura? Ich dachte Informatik" Ich kann immer nur antworten das ich nie Informatik studieren wollte. Wegen der vielen Mathematik.  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Bisher nur 10 Programmierer?

Mhhh - dann zaehl ich ja zu einer unterdrueckten Minderheit hier  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canibuz

Student [Erziehungswissenschaften]

----------

## Wishmaster

Student: Systems Engineering  :Very Happy: 

Nebenberuflich: Admin für HA - Linux Clustersysteme und gebe Schulungen im Bereich Linuxgrundlagen!

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## DonCorleone

Student der Wirtschaftsinformatik

Werksstudent bei Motorola.

Aufgaben: Softwareentwicklung unter Java, .NET und tcl/tk, sowie Datawarehousing unter Oracle.

Zusatz:

Entwicklung von Algorithmen für die Transportlogistik. Kürzeste Wege, Strecken optimieren und Containerplanung.

Student sein bedeutet für mich, dass derjenige wissen sollte, wie man wissenschaftlich Probleme löst. 

Habe auch schon in anderen Firmen Leute getroffen, die der Meinung waren programmieren zu können, insbesondere OO. Leider beschränkten sich die Kenntnisse nur auf For Schleifen. Von daher kann ich die Allgemeinerung der Studenten hier im Forum nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## pir187

servus,

um auch meinen senf beitragen zu können: ich studiere an der htw dresden medieninformatik im nun bald sechsten semester...

im studium sollte man viel mehr linux nutzen, denn so blickt man deutlich mehr hinter die kulissen als bei windows -  meine meinung!

greetz2all, pir187

----------

## Wishmaster

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> im studium sollte man viel mehr linux nutzen, denn so blickt man deutlich mehr hinter die kulissen als bei windows -  meine meinung!

 

Jo, da gebe ich Dir recht und ich bin froh das bei meinem Studiengang hauptsächlich Linux eingesetzt wird, dadurch bin ich überhaupt erst zu Linux gekommen. Sämtliche praktischen Übungen (Kommunikationsnetze/ Programmieren) finden auf Linux Rechnern statt. 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## kriz

Mechatroniker......

und wahrscheinlich einer der weniger hier die etwas fuer das bruttosozialprodukt beitragen  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

 *kriz wrote:*   

> und wahrscheinlich einer der weniger hier die etwas fuer das bruttosozialprodukt beitragen 

 

Hat sowas Deutschland in der Flaute ueberhaupt noch? Wenn ich mir Duisburg so ankucke, kanns ja nicht mehr viel Bruttosozialprodukt sein  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kriz

gute frage!?!

ich geh mal davon aus, dass ein grossteil der studenten (hoffentlich) einen arbeitsplatz finden werden.

wenn nicht, stimmt doch schonmal was grundsaetzlich nicht.

das studium an deutschen hochschulen ist zumindest ein guter anfang. (denk ich mir mal in meinem judendlichen leichtsinn)

----------

## Svenwie

Bin IT-Consulter (allerdings hauptsächlich M$ Produkte  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## selket

Student: Pharmazie

----------

## slick

Ich bin ein 'Was_zwischen_Webmaster_Programmierer_im_oeffentlichen_Dienst_Macher'

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *pir187 wrote:*   

> im studium sollte man viel mehr linux nutzen, denn so blickt man deutlich mehr hinter die kulissen als bei windows -  meine meinung!

 

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf die Gesichter der nächsten Mathe/Info-Erstsemester die in unseren Rechnerraum kommen und _nix_ peilen. Egal ob sie an einer Sun oder einer Lintel Schachtel gelandet sind, ihr Windoze werden sie nicht vorfinden.  :Cool: 

----------

## martoss

>im studium sollte man viel mehr linux nutzen, denn so blickt man >deutlich mehr hinter die kulissen als bei windows -  meine meinung!

... In der Informatik vielleicht.

Es gibt aber immer noch (sehr spezielle) Anwendungen, für die Dos einfach geeigneter ist, z.B. bei manchen Messungen in der BMO (Biomolekularen Optik), im Terahertz Bereich  :Smile: 

Ansonsten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!

----------

## eeknay

zur vorausgegangenen diskussion: *hust*

----------

## SnorreDev

 *martoss wrote:*   

> ... In der Informatik vielleicht.
> 
> Es gibt aber immer noch (sehr spezielle) Anwendungen, für die Dos einfach geeigneter ist, z.B. bei manchen Messungen in der BMO (Biomolekularen Optik), im Terahertz Bereich 

 

Warum sollte da DOS besser sein, als ein RTOS wie z.B. QNX? Somit ist die Reaktionszeit doch gegeben.

Waehre nett, wenn du mir das Erklaehren koenntest.

----------

## dacoool

IT-Szstemelektroniker in Ausbildung.

(noch) und vll. bald Programmierer  :Smile: 

MCP durch Ausbildung.

Windows- und Linuxrfahrungen privat erlangt.

Erfahrung in VB und C++ privat und beruflich erlangt.

Und dann kam mir gentoo in die Quere *g

----------

## mo-ca

also ich bin BW-Soldat bis ende märz und fühl mich von dieser umfrage etwas ausgeschlossen  :Wink: 

naja "was anderes" is auch ok   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MrTom

Hab 99 mit noch zwei anderen meine eigene IT-Firma gegründet.

Bin also als Beruf, wie es sich so schön nennt, Selbstständig.  :Wink: 

Machen Netzwerke, Kommunikations- und Sicherheitslösungen.

Natürlich immer noch sehr sehr viel Microsoft und freue mich immer, wenn ich mal was auf mit Linux beim Kunden machen kann.  :Smile: 

Was in letzter Zeit auch zum Glück immer mehr wird.

Hoffentlich liest das nun keiner von MS, ansonsten ist unser Status bei MS futsch.  :Wink: 

----------

## Pietschy

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Na gut, dann tu ich auch mal wieder was, um meine Postingzahl hochzutreiben:
> 
> Bin gelernter Kommunikationselektroniker FR Telekommunikation 

 

Guten Tag Kollege! Du bist nicht allein  :Wink: 

Des habe ich zufällig auch mal gelernt, im gegensatz zu dir habe ich aber nach der Lehre vorlieb mit einem Bürosessel genommen.

Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung, das man eine solch lange Berufbezeichnung auch gern ausschreiben darf.

Kommunikationselektroniker Fachrichtung Telekommunikationstechnik.

*seufz* das zergeht einem richtig auf der Zuge.

Ich hoffe nicht, das du arbeitslos wirst.   :Sad: 

Ronny

----------

## Inte

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> also ich bin BW-Soldat bis ende märz und fühl mich von dieser umfrage etwas ausgeschlossen 

 

W9 oder was hat Dich sonst nach Dresden verschlagen?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## gwion

student genetik - aber mit stelle als wissenschaftlicher mitarbeiter an der uni  :Smile: 

 diss geht dem ende zu... arbeite eigentlich nur noch für publikationen.

----------

## bitcrawler

Energieelektronik FR Betriebstechnik  :Wink: 

----------

## shermann

Tja, dann geb ich mal meinen Statusbericht hier ab:

Nix gelernt, abgebrochenes Studium, trotzdem diplomierter Autodidakt.

SystemAdministrator bei einem grossen europäischen Portal (das mit dem Labrador  :Wink: )

Programmierer (in div. Sprachen)

Web Application Developer

Projekt Manager 

Familienmensch  :Smile: 

Zur Zeit wie gesagt SysAdmin (mistige Arbeitslage im moment  :Sad: )

Ansonsten begeisteter GentooAnhäger, ehemaliger RH Mitarbeiter, Cisco-Vergewohltätiger.

\sh

----------

## Felix82

itse (it-systemelektroniker) aber (noch) in der ausbildung..

----------

## jay-joe

Azubi Fachinformatiker/AW

----------

## dakra

Informatikkaufmann Azubi im dritten Jahr.

----------

## Dest1ny

Ich bin im Moment Zivildienstleistender bei der AWO als Betreuer und Hausmeistergehilfe. (Geniale Tätigkeitsbezeichnung, nicht wahr???). 

Ab Oktober werde ich dann in Bochum "Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik" studieren.   :Cool: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

@Dest1ny

nicht zufällig in der Nähe von Darmstadt?

So häufig ist die Berufsbezeichnung wohl nicht(Bei der AWO vieleicht doch?).

----------

## Dest1ny

Im Moment wohn ich noch zu Hause am Bodensee. Ich zieh dann erst im Oktober nach Bochum hoch.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Dann gibts die Berufsbezeichnung tatsächlich öfter.

----------

## dumdey

SSE - Strategic Support Engineer ( *** Microsystems)

----------

## theche

Wifo

----------

## spree

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Informatikstudent an der JKU in Linz, Österreich.
> 
> Gruß nach Hagenberg!

 

Gruß zurück!  :Smile: 

Wennst an der JKU studierst kennst sicher den Breitschopf und den Plösch... oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## The Kernel

Gelernter Informatikkaufmann, und z.zT. Visual Basic Programmierer.

----------

## bastian

Bis zum Juni noch Schüler, dannach Zivi beim DRK als Rettungshelfer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gordin

Bin Energielektroniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik

Studiere aber zur Zeit Informationstechnik an einer FH.

@toskala: Habe sekten eine so gute Signatur gesehen... echt gut!

----------

## Ragin

- Kaufmann im EH

- Netzwerktechniker

- Webmaster (mach ich grad aktuell Hauptberuflich und nebenher selbstständig)

Fange hoffentlich bald mit Fachimformatiker-Ausbildung an...

----------

## peshay

Azubi als Fachinformatiker - Fachrichtung Systemintegration

----------

## Kleini

 *theche wrote:*   

> Wifo

 

Soll das Wirtschaftsinformatik heißen ?? Wenn ja, willkommen im Club  :Very Happy:  !

Studiere auch WInfo, und zwar an der Uni Siegen !!

Nebenbei jobbe ich noch bei ner IT-Firma, mache dort Support (meist Win-Rechner) und bin durch meinen Chef auf Gentoo gestossen !!

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Bummelstudent (Geschichte)

 

Auch Bummerstudent, allerdings Informatik   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## ralph

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   Bummelstudent (Geschichte) 
> 
> Auch Bummerstudent, allerdings Informatik   .

 

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich sei der einzige.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rockhead

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*    *ralph wrote:*   Bummelstudent (Geschichte) 
> 
> Auch Bummerstudent, allerdings Informatik   . 
> 
> Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich sei der einzige.  

 

Da komm ich nicht umhin, mich als Langzeitstudenten der Wirtschaftsinformatik zu outen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 2young2die

Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration

nun in der Weiterbildung (APO) zum

IT - Security - Coordinator

----------

## sibov

Anwendungsentwickler/Sysadmin im Citrix Umfeld - Azubi (IT-Systemelektroniker)  :Laughing: 

aber seit SUSE 6.1 bei linux mit dabei  :Wink: 

zu Hause läuft linux und in der Frima wird halt mit windows Geld gemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## Aldo

Ich darf mich Personalkaufmann nennen und bin Lohn/Gehaltsbuchhalter.

Aber nicht hauen...   :Smile: 

----------

## IceBall

Schüler an einer HTL in österreich (IT Zweig) - und froh im Abschlussjahr zu sein ^^

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Und ich bin als Beruf Elektromonteur

Als Hobby ==> Homepage Programmieren ( Php, html und css )

Gruss Dave

----------

## RealGeizt

Schüler der Oberstufe der höheren Berufsfachschule Informatik / Automatisierungstechnik und technische Informatik.

Mache dort meinen Bildungsgang zum technischen Informatikassistenten und die fachgebundene Hochschulreife.

Nach diesem Jahr werde ich in die Daimler gehen und mein halbes Jahr Praktikum rumbringen, um an der Technischen Hochschule Karlsruhe Wirtschaftsinformatik studieren zu können.

Hier ein kleiner Einblick zu meinem Bildungsgang:

Ziele des Bildungsgangs: DOPPELQUALIFIKATION

Qualifikation 1: Berufsausbildung zum Technischen Assistenten für Informatik

Diese mit dem Bildungsgang erworbene Qualifikation ermöglicht nach Abschluss des Ausbildungsganges die unmittelbare Aufnahme einer beruflichen Tätigkeit in Handel, Handwerk, Industrie und Verwaltung z.B. in den folgenden Bereichen:

allgemein für beide Schwerpunkte -

 * Handhabung und Betreuung kleinerer und mittlerer DV-Systeme

 * Aufbau und Betreuung von lokalen Netzen 

 * Vernetzung und Einbindung von LANs ins Intra- und Internet

 * Anwendung von technischer und betriebswirtschaftlicher Standardsoftware

 * Entwurf und Anpassung von Anwender- und Systemsoftware an spezifische betriebliche Erfordernisse

 * Multimedia-orientierte Aufbereitung von Dokumentations- und Schulungs- materialien für Präsentation, Schulung und Weiterbildung

  * Beratung, Einweisung, Schulung von Mitarbeitern und Anwendern von PCs

  * Koordination von DV-Abteilung und Fachabteilungen 

speziell für den Schwerpunkt Technik -

    * Hardwareentwicklung und -Anpassung, Systementwurf, Schnittstellenanpassung, Mess-, Betriebsdatenerfassung und -verarbeitung, Fernwartung von Automatisierungssystemen 

Qualifikation 2: Erwerb der Fachhochschulreife

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss sowie einem 1/2-jährigem Praktikum kann das Studium an den Fachhochschulen von Rheinland-Pfalz unmittelbar aufgenommen werden; für die anderen Bundesländer ist eine Zusatzqualifikation in den Fächern Deutsch und Physik erforderlich, die als Wählfächer angeboten werden.

----------

## chalimar

schüler am kopernikus-gymnasium niederkassel in der jgst. 12

----------

## el*Loco

Wer hat den Thread denn nach oben geholt?  :Wink: 

Dann auch mal von mir: Sysadmin (99% Linux) bei einem grossen deutschen Portal/Mailprovider  :Very Happy: 

Habe die Ehre ...

----------

## equinox0r

customer care techsupport webhosting bei einer grossen deutschen internet-firma  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Sys/Netadmin, Programmierer, EDV-Berater, etc. --> selbständiger Unternehmer

----------

## tuxian

Ich arbeite in einem Casino (kein richtiges - nur Automaten) mit lauter Linux-Spielautomaten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mold

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Bummelstudent (Geschichte)

 

Dito :)

----------

## tph

Tja, ich arbeite in der Überwachung unserer Überlebenswichtigen Systeme bei einer großen, deutschen Ariline.

Überwacht werden hauptsächlich UNISYS und IBM 3270 Anwendungen (CheckIn, etc).

Gelernt habe ich den guten Fachinformatiker/SI und bin neben meinen eigentlichen Aufgaben auch gerne mal im Kundengespräch oder bei Vertragsverhandlungen zu finden.

Gruß aus FFM, Tobi

----------

## oscarwild

eigentlich E-Techniker, aber schon während des Studiums fest in die Mühlen der Softwareentwicklung geraten. Seit einiger Zeit darf ich nicht mehr selbst entwickeln, sondern beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit Projektleitung, QS und Prozessmanagement   :Wink: 

----------

## goom

Azb. zum Fachinformatiker in Fachrichtung Systemintegration bei einer grooooßen deutschen IT Firma

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin seit Ende September Diplom-Ingenieur (BA) in der Fachrichtung Informationstechnik und zur Zeit arbeite ich bei einem IT Security Dienstleister (vor allem im Lunix Umfeld  :Smile:  )

----------

## thepi

Student der Physik im 4. Semester mit (halbem) Vordiplom  :Smile: 

pi~

----------

## deejay

Studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik mit der Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung an einer Berufsakademie.

Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung bis jetzt Fachinformatiker / Anwendungsentwicklung

----------

## bll0

Ich studiere angewandten Blödsinn, auch an so ner Berufsakademie....

----------

## Ragin

@RealGeizt:

suchst du nen Job mit deiner Bewerbung?  :Smile: 

----------

## CaT

ich bin im letzen lehrjahr in der ausbildung als informatiker (fachrichtung systemtechnik) und ich arbeite mein letzes jahr auf dem gebiet unix (solaris) und linux (redhat)

----------

## Sonic Lux

Dann mach ich auch mal was hierfür...

(auch) Bummelstudent Informatik + SysAdmin + Webdesign + Perl Scripter in einer IT Firma.

Leider verbringe ich viel zu viel zeit vor meinem PC wodurch andere Sachen leiden (Uni)  :Sad: 

Gentoo hat daran auch nix geändert   :Confused:   :Cool: 

Sonic

----------

## Anarcho

 *eeknay wrote:*   

>  *DerMojo wrote:*   Student der heiligen Informatik!
> 
>  
> 
> angenehm, ich auch!

 

Ihr seid nicht allein! (in D'Dorf)

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> @RealGeizt:
> 
> suchst du nen Job mit deiner Bewerbung? 

 

Nein...das ganze habe ich von der Hp meiner Schule kopiert  :Very Happy: 

@deejay

Was machst du alles so in deinem Studiengang?

Mich interessiert Wirtschaftsinformatik auch.

Allerdings will ich das auf einer FH machen und nicht an einer BA.

BA stelle ich mir ziemlich stressig vor.

Lass mal hören  :Smile: 

@alle mit Firma X

Warum sagt ihr nicht die Firmen, bei denen ihr Arbeitet?

Meint ihr es würde einen Firmenflamewar hervorrufen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gekko

Ich arbeite noch immer in der Werbebranche   :Confused:  mit 3D-Software.

----------

## deejay

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @deejay
> 
> Was machst du alles so in deinem Studiengang?
> ...

 

Der Studiengang ist prinzipiell in zwei Bereiche geteilt. Zum einen ist der sehr Betriebswirtschftsbezogen mit Fächern wie BWL, Contolling, Rechnungswesen, Organisation usw. und zum anderen halt die Informatikfächer wie Programmierung, Datenverarbeitungsorganisation, Softwaredesign / Softwareentwicklung (Wahlpflichkurs), SAP (Wahlpflichtkurs), Betriebssysteme usw.

Programmiert haben wir ganz zu Anfang COBOL und C, jetzt machen wir seit 2 Semestern Java. 

Stressig ist es eigentlich nicht. Kommt halt auch immer aufs Semester an, wieviele Klausuren halt anliegen und so. Man ist dann immer 10 Wochen an der BA und dann wieder in der Firma, verdient nebenbei auch noch Geld, deshalb finde ich das eigetnlich gar nicht so schlecht. Das coole an dem Ausbildungsgang ist es auch, dass man nach zwei Jahren vor der IHK eine Prüfung ablegen kann, je nachdem, was du für ne Richtung einschlägst. Also ich habe letzten Juni meine Fachinformatikerprüfer / Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht. ISt eigentlich ganz cool. Jetzt ist auch die Akreditierung für den Bachelor durch. Die neusten Studiengänge bei uns auf der BA werden schon als Bachelorstudiengänge ausgeschrieben. 

Die IHK Prüfung fällt somit nach zwei Jahren weg und ist auch keine Vorraussetzung mehr fürs Hauptstudium. Man kann aber glaube wahlweise diese Prüfung trotzdem machen. Bietet sich ja auch an.

Zur FH gehen kann man danach auch noch und sein Diplom etc. nachschieben. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das noch mache. Solange bin ich nicht mehr an der BA, komme jetzt im Januar ins 6. Semester und im Mai ist alles vorbei  :Sad:   Schade eigentlich.....

Aber ich glaube das ist auch von BA zu BA unterschiedlich, ich kann n ur von meiner BA aus sprechen. Von anderen, außer der Akademie in Hannover habe ich noch wenig gehört....

Also, ich kann die Art der Ausbildung nur empfehlen. Es macht Spass und man verdient nebenbei auch noch Geld  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Decker

Huch...den Thread habe ich vor Ewigkeiten gestartet, und merke nun wie unglücklich die Optionen doch beim Poll gewählt worden sind.

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Warum sagt ihr nicht die Firmen, bei denen ihr Arbeitet?
> 
> Meint ihr es würde einen Firmenflamewar hervorrufen? 

 

Jepp. Du kannst es aber mal mit einem "Bei welcher Firma arbeitet ihr?" Thread herausfordern.   :Wink: 

----------

## tam

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Landschaftsgärtner 

 

Verdammt, ich dachte ich wär der einzige hier.   :Smile: 

----------

## reptile

studi humanmedizin im praktischen jahr und hobby-microsoft- und arbeitszeit-hasser.

----------

## return13

ITA = Informations Technischer Assistent

(Schulische Ausbildung incl. FHR)

----------

## Jtb

Info-Student (Bachelor) an der TUD, sowie Admin- & Programmierer-Job im Microsoft-Umfeld  :Smile: 

----------

## abcd

Elektrotechnik-Student an der FH-Fulda.

----------

## m.b.j.

Schüler(Stufe 12) , hoffendlich nicht mehr lange (aber trotzdem noch abi *g*)!

----------

## henrynick

Dipl. Ing. (FH) Nachrichtentechnik

z.Z. Angestellter, verantwortlich für Technik und Netzwerkadministrator

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mache dort meinen Bildungsgang zum technischen Informatikassistenten und die fachgebundene Hochschulreife.
> 
> 

 

habe diese Jahr meine Ausbildung zum "IT-Assi" abgeschlossen (in Hessen, Dauer 2 Jahre, rein Schulisch).

Die "Berufsbezeichnung" heisst:

Staatlich geprüfter technischer Assistent für Informationsverarbeitung

Ist das mit deiner Ausbildung vergleichbar ?

Macht ihr auch eine Zertifikation zum CCNA (Cisco Zeug) ?

Ich besuche gerade die Fachoberschule (FOS), um die Fachhochschulreife zu erlangen.

Ist das bei euch nicht nötig ?

Gruss,

rc

----------

## Froko

Informatiker

Arbeitgeber: Grosser Anbieter im Bereich Tankstellentechnik

Tätigkeit: Setup und Testing von Tankstellen-Automaten und Indoor-Systemen

               Kleinere datenbankgestützte Entwicklungsprojekte

----------

## RealGeizt

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   
> 
> @deejay
> 
> Was machst du alles so in deinem Studiengang?
> ...

 

Hört sich gut an aber ich kann soweit ich weiss, sowieso nicht auf eine ba mit fachgebundener Hochschulreife.

Wie gesagt, ich will auf eine FH gehen.

Ich denke der Informatikteil wird mir am Anfang leicht fallen.

Dafür der betriebswirtschaftliche Teil umso schwerer, denn ich hatte noch nie Rechnungswesen und so ein Zeug.

Hab nämlich den technischen Zweig der hBFI gewählt und nicht den Zweig "Angewandte Betriebswirtschaft".

Folgende Programmierumgebungen lernen wir: Borland C++, Visual C++, Excel, VB bzw. VBA, SQL, Access Datenbanken.

Morgen ist der Kickoff Day für unser Abschlussprojekt...für mich schon zu 2ten male, da ich die Oberstufe Wiederholt habe.

Letzes Jahr habe ich als Projekt das invertierte Pendel gehabt und naja, es war für mich und meinen Projektpartner zu schwer.

Mussten eine Oberfläche schreiben und das Pendel in VC++ ansprechen.

Dann noch die Fuzzy-Steuerung dazu machen.

War zu schwierig mit unserem wissentlichen Background.

Vorallem weil wir immer neue Aufgaben dazu bekamen, die klar vorher schon Betriebsbereit hätten sein müssen und das Pflichtenheft hat keine Sau in dem Augenblick interessiert -> ziemlich Demotivierend.

Aber dieses Jahr wirds besser  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   
> 
> Mache dort meinen Bildungsgang zum technischen Informatikassistenten und die fachgebundene Hochschulreife.
> ...

 

Ja, deine Ausbildung ist mit meiner vergleichbar!

Hier in RLP geht die Schule auch 2 Jahre lang.

Normal ist es rein die Ausbildung aber bei uns werden Zusatzfächer für den schulischen Teil der Fachhochschulreife angeboten (1 Stunde Physik und 2 Stunden Deutsch).

Wenn ich die Prüfungen ohne mangelhaft und meinen Abschluss als Assistent bekomme, dann bekomme ich den schulischen Teil der Fachhochschulreife.

Danach muss ich noch ein 12 Wöchiges Vorpraktikum in dem Berufsfeld machen um die Fachhochschulreife anerkannt zu bekommen.

Dann kann ich auf den FH's in RLP, BW , Saarland und glaube NRW noch studieren.

Und nach dem Vordiplom könnte ich auch noch auf eine UNI wechseln.

Also bei mir ist doch noch alles offen  :Smile: 

----------

## Michbert

Bin Schüler an nem IT-Gymnasium...

Is aber nich so besonders was man da lernt, außerdem alles mit Windows *bäh*  :Very Happy: 

Dafür hab ich ja am Ende auch allgemeines Abi...

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Michbert wrote:*   

> Bin Schüler an nem IT-Gymnasium...
> 
> Is aber nich so besonders was man da lernt, außerdem alles mit Windows *bäh* 
> 
> Dafür hab ich ja am Ende auch allgemeines Abi...

 

Aber dafür auch keine Ausbildung oder?  :Smile: 

----------

## Xe

Ich bin Schüler in der elften Klasse an einem ganz gewöhnlichen Gymnasium...

Das ganze ist in 1 3/4 Jahren endlich vorbei nach 12 1/2 Jahren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Michbert

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Aber dafür auch keine Ausbildung oder? 

 Na ja, man kann ja nich alles haben  :Smile: 

Mal sehn was ich dann mit meinem Abi mach  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cheffdau

Admin SAP-Basis für Linux/Unix Systeme mit dem guten Oracle dahinter um die Platten auch schön voll zukriegen. (Nein, vom customizen hab ich keinen Schimmer ...)

Ursprünglich gelerneter Schornsteinfeger mit ner dollen Umschulung zum Kommunikationselektroniker Fachrichtung Informationstechnik *schnauf*

Überzeugter Anhänger des Herrn Leisch ...

daudau

----------

## Corax

Student der Fishery Sciences und Aquaculture. Irgendwie bin ich hier ja annähernd der einzige mit einem naturwissenschenaftlichen Hintergrund...

----------

## AlArenal

Entwickler. Nach meine Anfängen nach abgebrochenem Studium als Web-Entwickler im Bereich LAMP bin ich seit Jahresanfang hauptsächlich dabei vernetzte Java-Desktop-Anwendungen zu entwickeln.

----------

## b3cks

momentan bin ich: technischer assistent für informatik

mache aber grad eine ausbildung zum FiSi (fachinformatiker systemintegration) und vielleicht danach studieren (ziel diplom-informatiker).

aber mein weiß ja nie was kommt...

----------

## frodus

Hi,

Dipl. Ing. Elektrotechnik Schwerpunkt Nachrichtentechnik

Zur Zeit tätig im Chip Design (Front End (Digital)).

Programmiersprachen:

VHDL, Perl, C, C++, Tcl/Tk, Verilog, Lisp, (Make)

Tools:

ModelSim, Synopsis, Emacs

Alles unter Unix oder Linux(Fedora)   :Wink: 

/Frodus

----------

## tommy101

Ich mach ebenfalls Elektrotechnik, in Duisburg

Hab aber meinen Schwerpunkt noch nicht gefunden.

@Frodus: das hört sich verdammt intressant an was du machst..

----------

## frodus

@tommy101

Macht auch echt Spass!  :Wink: 

Also noch viel glück bei Deinem E-T Studium!

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ha, doch noch ein paar EIT'ler gefunden.   :Wink: 

Ich bin ebefalls Student. Studiengang: Elektro- und Informationstechnik (FH)

----------

## reyneke

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein 'Was_zwischen_Webmaster_Programmierer_im_oeffentlichen_Dienst_Macher'

 

Sach bloss, du bist einer dieser Verwaltungsinformatiker. Liegt Troisdorf in BY?

----------

## equinox0r

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Huch...den Thread habe ich vor Ewigkeiten gestartet, und merke nun wie unglücklich die Optionen doch beim Poll gewählt worden sind.
> 
>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Warum sagt ihr nicht die Firmen, bei denen ihr Arbeitet?
> 
> Meint ihr es würde einen Firmenflamewar hervorrufen?  
> ...

 

vielleicht ist es manchmal auch ganz gut dass nciht jeder hans-wurst weiss wo ich arbeite  :Smile: 

im übrigen kann das vom arbeitgeber auch so diktiert werden, ist nicht unüblich

----------

## arnulf

Autobauer in der Manufaktur Maybach im DaimlerChrysler Werk Sindelfingen. Der wenn er Geschäftlich E-Mails lesen muss XP und Notes benutzen muss  :Wink: 

greets

----------

## RealGeizt

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> momentan bin ich: technischer assistent für informatik
> 
> mache aber grad eine ausbildung zum FiSi (fachinformatiker systemintegration) und vielleicht danach studieren (ziel diplom-informatiker).
> 
> aber mein weiß ja nie was kommt...

 

wenn du vorher gewusst hättest, dass du studieren gehen willst, dann hättest du nicht noch deine ausbildung zwischenreinschieben brauchen oder?

----------

## deejay

 *arnulf wrote:*   

> Autobauer in der Manufaktur Maybach im DaimlerChrysler Werk Sindelfingen. Der wenn er Geschäftlich E-Mails lesen muss XP und Notes benutzen muss 
> 
> greets

 

muss ich in der Firma auch, aber ich bin bei uns der einzige der gentoo benutzt. Notes 6.5 emuliere ich mit wine  :Wink: 

----------

## megalomax

@corax: don't you worry: noch'n nicht-ITler / Schüler hier...

Tach beinander.

Bin dipl. Geograph & momentan Doktorand an 'nem Forschungsinstitut für atmosphäische Umweltforschung (GIS, Modellierung, Labor- & Feldmessungen etc.)

----------

## makii

Tach auch alle miteinander,

Ich bin ein Softwareentwickler, hauptsächlich Java im Server-Bereich für ne etwas größere Direktbank.

Ich gehöre auch zur Klasse der Unter-Zwang-Notes-auf-Windows-zum-Email-Lesen-Nehmen-Müsser  :Very Happy: 

Das ist ja SOOOO Sicher!!

... sicher!   :Question: 

Gelernt hab ich früher mal Fachinformatiker / Anwendungsentwicklung, im ersten Jahr in dem der Beruf ausgebildet wurde. War lustig, da mein erster Vertrag noch auf Datenverarbeitungskaufmann lautete, der musste dann aber geändert werden. Noch lustiger war's in der Berufsschule, die wussten den ersten Block garnicht was sie mit uns anfangen sollen. *g*

Linux mach ich seit Mitte meiner Ausbildung. Neben Java Enterprise Krams auf Solaris/Linux, SQL und ein wenig Shellscripts drumherum (beruflich) mach ich zur Zeit noch ein bisschen PHP und C(++) sofern mir Zeit bleibt. 

wink.nu

----------

## AbsturZ

tach zusammen,

ich bin angehender biochemiker im 5. Semester an der beton-uni (ruhr-uni bochum).

----------

## bikini@funeral

Bin Student der Informatik in Oldenburg und kann es mir leisten nebenbei garnix zu tun (ausser was mich interessiert, Coden, Basteln). Hab aber trotzdem nie Zeit weil Kind  :Wink: 

----------

## omega7

Ich bin bekennender

SAPanist.

----------

## ugus

Student ,Informatik   :Smile: 

----------

## Tazok

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> momentan bin ich: technischer assistent für informatik
> 
> mache aber grad eine ausbildung zum FiSi (fachinformatiker systemintegration) und vielleicht danach studieren (ziel diplom-informatiker).
> 
> aber mein weiß ja nie was kommt...

 

Du hast schon eine Ausbildung und hängst noch eine dran?

Wieso denn das?

----------

## codejunky

Zivieldienstleistender in einer Diakonistation   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jlagreen

BA-Student Fachrichtung Mechatronik Jahrgang 2003

bei FESTO AG & Co. KG in Esslingen (BA in Stuttgart)

in 2 Jahren erhalte ich mit 22 Lenzen nen Diplom-Wisch auf dem was von Inngeniör steht   :Laughing: 

----------

## hirnstrudel.de

Student im dritten Semester für Angewandte Informatik an der Uni Augsburg.

gerade dabei den apache ordentlich aufzusetzen  :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

Arbeitslos seid eh und jeh.

....oh wei - das posting wird mich noch ewig verfolgen  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Fast ausgelernter Bankkaufmann (habe gerade die schriftliche Prüfung hinter mich gebracht), und habe jetzt erstmal viel Zeit zum Chillen. Was ich auch bitter nötig habe, ich bin doch etwas "erschöpft".

----------

## chrism

Ich bin Jurist(eine der wenigen die Gentoo am laufen haben.  :Very Happy:  )

Sabrina.

----------

## friedegott

und ich bin schueler mit schlafstoerungen......

----------

## Realmaker

Ich bin in der 11. Klasse und aufm Weg zu meinem Abi  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   momentan bin ich: technischer assistent für informatik
> 
> mache aber grad eine ausbildung zum FiSi (fachinformatiker systemintegration) und vielleicht danach studieren (ziel diplom-informatiker).
> 
> aber mein weiß ja nie was kommt... 
> ...

 

naja, es kommt ja nicht immer alles so, wie man es will.

studieren wollt ich eigentlich nicht, sondern direkt den FiSi machen. aber wenn es keine ausbildungsolätze gibt hokt man da und bevor ich mich langweile mache ich zwei jahre ne schulische ausbildung, wo man ix machen muss  :Very Happy:  danach hätte ich auch studieren können, wenn ich noch nen praktika gemacht hätte, aber ich wollt ne sichere ausbildung, falls das mit studium nich so das ware is. ausserdem ist es ja auch ein bisschen vom geld abgängig. hab dann auch sofort was bekommen und nu hock ich hier.

heut zu tage muss man ja fast studium machen.

hab aber auch kein abi, somit hätte ich auch nicht direkt studieren können.

mal abgesehen davon wissen 95% aller abituris ja eh nich, wasse werden wollen und wundern sich, dass man nicht direkt die rente einreichen kann.

----------

## tommy101

Nur ist es so ,dass viele mit nem Studium anfangen und dann viele Jahre ihres lebens vergeuden,

weil se "kein bock" haben oder merken, dass es nicht das richtige für sie ist..

ich persönlich finde es sowieso nicht so toll: Dieses Anpassen an amerikanische Verhältnisse, 

auch mit dem Batchelor und dem Master.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Amis soetwas wie Ausbildung (am Arbeitsplatz und in der

Berufsschule) und Meister-Ausbildung garnicht kennen.

----------

## b3cks

und genau das war mir persönlich wichtig.

ich hatte kein bock mehr auf schule, wollte arbeiten, die praxis kennen lernen und geld verdienen. nur heisst es aber oft "wenn du was richtiges werden willst, musst du studieren." ich finde es generell auch zeitverschwendung und habe auch schon oft über ein fernstudium nachgedacht, da ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit in meinem betrieb übernommen werde. nur das kostet dann auch viel zusätzliche zeit und nerven.

----------

## gentop

Momentan Ausbildung zum TA-Informatik. Ab nächstem Semester Studium der Informatik.

----------

## Scruffy

Diplom Informatiker und momentan MSc

----------

## b3cks

kann mir mal einer von den dipl infos nen bisschen erzählen, wie das so abläuft. also wie lange das dauert, schwierigkeitsgrad, was man so macht... etc.

wäre nice.

ps: ich weiß, dass man nich alles aufzählen kann...

----------

## passenger 57

Tacki's Nachbar (auch Admin und Aussendienstler)

----------

## Schnitzel

Ich darf mich Schüler nennen  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

Azubi als Fachinformatiker - Fachrichtung Systemintegration

----------

## mondauge

ok.. update von mir  :Smile: 

Seit Ende September bin ich kein Student mehr, sondern arbeite im IT-Security Umfeld als Linux/Unix/Firewall/IDS/IPS-Admin

----------

## calvin-gr

ich für meinen teil bin schüler

----------

## Toastbrot

Ich hab mal "Was anderes" gewählt, da einiges passt und wiederum nicht  :Very Happy: 

Also ich bin Schüler, allerdings als Informationstechnischer Assistent. Demnach auch Auszubildender. Webdesigner nebenbei auch und ich arbeite in ner EDV Abteilung einer coolen Firma... Und nach der Schule gehts wahrscheinlich auch ins Studium.

----------

